# The Green Stuff - haunt funding



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

Fellow Haunters,
What are ways you fund your home or large scale haunts? Any strategies on this?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what work for me was selling light up items out front. This is like a garage sale merchandise and gets away with not having to charge sales tax. 
Donations, well I would not recommend (a very grey area with your insurance if something were to happen *statefarm will stick you). 
best thing to do is have fun, do what's in your means, anything extra is just bonus.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a salaried minion and so is Spooky1

What Jeff said. We build most of our props, look for good sales, and add a little each year to the haunt.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

My home haunt is self-funded. I figure it is my hobby, so I can't really make anyone pay for it. I have had people say I should charge, but I just do it for myself and all the kids.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Make a crap load of money doing something else then use your Halloween stuff as a tax shelter.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I'm in the exact same category as remylass. It really is a hobby and it's all funded from my mundane job.

I've thought about selling props, but then it wouldn't be a hobby any more.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

soooo, you are now back to where you started.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I get this massive federal grant and frankly have a hard time spending all the money. I have had to start converting it to tens and twenties and use it as mache material.

But really, what Roxy said it true for most of us here. You do what you can each year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I work for the federal government handing out grants to haunters who want to make their scares bigger. If anyone wants to apply contact me: Morbid Mike...%HauntForum. I have lots of money to give away. 


Hit every garage sale, thrift store, and curbies to find material to make props. Find some of the best stuff in the off season, cause if you wait till now, everyone is out there looking. Jan., Feb. and March are the best months to find some of the best prices, but hard to find a lot of selection at that time. Keep an eye on CraigsList too.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> soooo, you are now back to where you started.


Life is one big vicious cycle...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can sell props to fund your haunt.
Things like custom headstones and such always have a market, and it you are already making that kind of stuff for your own haunt it doesn't take much more to do two or three extra to sell. It's not like it has to be a full time job in making and selling props to support your haunt. Maybe offer classes on creating props, doing makeup, etc. would help you gain a following and raise some money too. Very few haunts are big in the profit end of things, if you are in this to get rich you have chosen the wrong field.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

sellling light up items is brilliant!! no pun intended..maybe.


----------



## tanalos (Jul 22, 2011)

*TTPs for home haunts*

Small keepsake trinkets are a good way to make a few extra bucks (sold near the exit so they are not lost w/i your attraction.

- cheap tshirts (computer printer iron on style on bulk Ts)
- buy up cheap halloween trinkets from oriental trading company or dollar store w/ a slight mark up for vending
- donation charge for entrance/ canned food drive reduced cost haunts can be used for tax write offs
- If you have qualified minions (child care so the adults can enter the haunt)

Hope these help.

Tanalos


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

It never occurred to me that you could fund a home haunt in any way other than dumping out your wallet and using every part of the pig. Maybe I could leave out a tip jar.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I fund my haunt out of pocket. Last year we didn't charge so I just spent a whole lot of money, but this year we're charging so I'll be able to make some money. As with all of you though, this is certainly not about the money for me so I don't mind.

Another way to raise money is Kickstarter or Indiegogo. I personally prefer Kickstarter myself. I tried it this year and it didn't work out, but that doesn't mean it can't for you!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a hobbiest too. The really scary part of it is the "normal" job. Ohh. Just thinking about it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

im only a teenager graduating high school soon... its definitly a hobby for me. eventually id like to go pro and have a nice big warehouse for a haunt but its all dreams as of now. if i focus on school and get into college and get a good payinf ob the rest of my hobbies and dreams will come.thats the way i look at it


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-our party gets expensive... between the booze, food, and little trinkets we give the kids... we usually come in around 600-800 bucks... (not counting any new props I might buy) -which is another reason why I celebrate my daughter's birthday that night.... she usually hauls down 20-30 gifts... so its fun for her and I feel we get a little something back. Plus, once I get to scare a few people... - it pays for itself!!!! lol


----------

